# 2012 Morels



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We found about 75 between 3 of us today....They were all greys....


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

What county? Nice haul...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice job Larry...Was this in the Springfield area? I havent seen anything yet up my way in tusc county...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I found a handfull of grays 3 inches or so in Springfield Saturday...know of some locals in Spfld area that found 51 since Weds, but they hunted a lot of hours for those few. 

This is the best find I've heard of locally - nice job!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

We found them all in one area...We only hunted about 2 to 3 hours....Clark county ohio....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I found 1 count it ONE in licking county on sunday. It was a little gray that looked pretty fresh


----------

